# Lang 36" Original Patio Questions



## megownm (Jan 20, 2020)

Looking at going with the Lang 36, it's only about a 5 hour drive from me down here in the Tampa, FL area so I can save a fair amount of shipping cost.

For anyone that wither has the 36 series models I have a few questions that you all might be able to answer.

I've never smoke on a reverse flow smoker, do you need to have tuning plates installed in a pit that is setup for reverse flow?

What additional modifications did you do or have the folks at Lang make to your 36"?

  Anyother tips on the Lang would be great.

   Cheers!


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 20, 2020)

You don't need tuning plates for any Lang smoker.

I don't have a 36 I have an 84 but somebody with a 36 should chime in and answer your other questions


----------



## phatbac (Jan 21, 2020)

I have had a 36 and a 48 and about to buy a 36 HD. I can answer questions you may have...

first, you do not need tuning plates for a lang smoker there is a baffle that acts as a griddle that the grease sizzle on and helps regulate temps by design. now there is some temp difference across the cook chamber about 10-15 degrees in my experience from FB across and about 10 degrees from lower rack to upper. Smoking Al uses water pan to mitigate this and you can too by putting a small loaf pan of water on the FB end of the cook chamber....he can comment more if he likes...

as far as mods you don't need to make any really yourself the website shows you can get an upgraded patio cart if you like with 4 pneumatic wheels (which I have had) or stainless steel racks (which I want). the upgraded cart is good if you are to moving it a lot but if not 2 casters 2 pneumatics move fine for short distances. the shelf that folds looks good and is good for storage or transport but not necessary if you don't need the room; you get more space with a static shelf.

and picking it up saves on delivery but if you pick it up you have to pay Ga state sales tax 7% so add that to the cost of gas and possibly renting a trailer before you decide on whether or not to pick or delivery.

as far as owning one, it's one of the best things i have ever bought and loved using my langs over the years, they are awesome and make great food.

here is the album i made when i first got her 4 years ago...





						I just bought a new smoker...getting a lang 36!!!
					






					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				





Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------

